# Somber Face?



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

Does anyone else have a default expression that seems to frequently warrant anything along the lines of:

01. "Cheer up!"
02. "Smile!"
03. "Aw, why are you so sad?"
04. "I see you're upset today"

?

From this I gather I must have some kind of somber face? It makes for amazingly awkward conversation. I don't want to go around grinning from ear to ear like a doofus high on marijuana, but I hate having to explain to numbers of random people how nothing is wrong, I'm not angry, and I'm feeling "okay".

This is more of just a general attempt at at least finding out if I'm not the only one with a so-called somber face, rather than ask for advice.

edit: I _would_ go ahead and make a thread in the advice forum not asking for advice. I guess the mods can move it to General.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the same problem. Apparently my normal expression is one of "severe stoicism." I've actually had people argue with me as to whether or not I've ever smiled. As though they know. But yeah, I neither have the desire nor the facial features to go around smiling at the most insipid things.

Also, smiling is not one of those "universal" expressions that human being innately understand, so despite being a Westerner I don't really see why people have to be grinning all the time to show that they're not unhappy. It seems disingenuous.


----------

